

Ask HN: What are you willing to give up? - edferda

What things would you sacrifice for success? I recently read an old thread about people going to SF and living in their cars to pursue their dreams. So this is my question to you. What are you willing to sacrifice? Girlfriend, wife, your home, financial stability? It can be anything you name it.
======
FallDead
The great thing about me is that I have really nothing to begin with, over the
years I have learned there isn't much to live for. My view is this, you grow
up told that your gonna go get an office job, be a doctor, be an engineer,
then work get married if your lucky, have kids if your lucky, travel a bit
then die. This sounds great and all, but I want to make a difference you know?
not be another grain of sand following the same pattern. I am willing to
sacrifice any chance of the above happening simply because I feel, I can
already see the ending, this way the ending is more in my control.

